# The Saturday night boozing and burning thread



## Badfish740 (Nov 6, 2011)

So...what are you drinking and what are you burning?  I'm working my way through a Smuttynose sampler pack.  I'm liking their Robust Porter.  There's a nice mix of well seasoned ash and punky crap I'm trying to get rid of in the Englander.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2011)

I am burning some short oak and working my way through a Natural Light sampler pack. I have noticed they all taste kinda alike.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

Burning odds and shorts and downing a big mug of black coffee.......................


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 6, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> So...what are you drinking and what are you burning?  I'm working my way through a Smuttynose sampler pack.  I'm liking their Robust Porter.  There's a nice mix of well seasoned ash and punky crap I'm trying to get rid of in the Englander.




Aspen, coffee and ice water.


zap


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

Burning uglies & odds. Drinking a chablis on the rocks. 


And thinking this place is awesome, wanna go

http://www.redrocksonline.com/


----------



## madrone (Nov 6, 2011)

Random chunks, mostly Pine and woodshop scraps. Drinking Deschutes Black Butte Porter.


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm burning some pine and dancing to pre-teen music in the stove (not even a real stove just an insert I'm so ashamed) room.   3 hours ago I was bucking swamp oak and replacing a brake calliper on my truck, and now I'm rolling out pastry dough for an apple pie (some girls don't like to dance because they have body issues) and listening  to Jazz Z and Alison Keys do a pretty bad imitation of Notorious B.I.G.  My wife is out boozing it up with the Desperate Housewives Club and I've got a gang of 11-12 yr old girls in my mancave singing Adelle "Someone Like You" over, and over, and over.

I didn't even know they still made music videos.  Somebody just put a bullet in me.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> I'm burning some pine and dancing to pre-teen music in the stove (not even a real stove just an insert I'm so ashamed) room.   3 hours ago I was bucking swamp oak and replacing a brake calliper on my truck, and now I'm rolling out pastry dough for an apple pie (some girls don't like to dance because they have body issues) and listening  to Jazz Z and Alison Keys do a pretty bad imitation of Notorious B.I.G.  My wife is out boozing it up with the Desperate Housewives Club and I've got a gang of 11-12 yr old girls in my mancave singing Adelle "Someone Like You" over, and over, and over.
> 
> I didn't even know they still made music videos.  Somebody just put a bullet in me.



No need to feel ashamed btuser...I will be in your shoes in exactly 11 years


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> I'm burning some pine and dancing to pre-teen music in the stove (not even a real stove just an insert I'm so ashamed) room.   3 hours ago I was bucking swamp oak and replacing a brake calliper on my truck, and now I'm rolling out pastry dough for an apple pie (some girls don't like to dance because they have body issues) and listening  to Jazz Z and Alison Keys do a pretty bad imitation of Notorious B.I.G.  My wife is out boozing it up with the Desperate Housewives Club and I've got a gang of 11-12 yr old girls in my mancave singing Adelle "Someone Like You" over, and over, and over.
> 
> I didn't even know they still made music videos.  Somebody just put a bullet in me.



Horses worked for me  %-P


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

The apple pie is looking good. Make sure you don't over-mix your crust because it won't be flakey.  House is 74F so no more burning tonight.  

Girl you know it, yes you know it's true.

Oooh Oooh Oooh, I love you.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 6, 2011)

I am re-arranging the living room to find a place to put large amounts of wood.   The boy is on the (transient) couch watching beauty and the beast :lol:   Thanks for the reminder to crack a beer.   My very own oktoberfest  :cheese:  Burning pine, poplar, and some random unidentified small round.   

 I picked up another carboy today at the flea market and I got my apple farmer pal to pull some strings and get me a discount on some cider.   Hopefully we'll get that started soon.  
 I also picked up a maul and already broke it  >:-(


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> The apple pie is looking good. Make sure you don't over-mix your crust because it won't be flakey.  House is 74F so no more burning tonight.
> 
> Girl you know it, yes you know it's true.
> 
> Oooh Oooh Oooh, I love you.



Pleeeeease,Don't quit your day job!1


----------



## pen (Nov 6, 2011)

Think I put wood in the stove (_looking for that damn cat now, hope I didn't....._ :grrr: )

Fighting a cold, so it's scotch tonight.

pen


----------



## Jack768 (Nov 6, 2011)

Burning some half-rotten cottonwood (this is the time of year to clear such things out, but it's really less than ideal stuff) and drinking a Sam Adams . . .


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Jazz Z and Alison Keys


   That must be the Disney Doppelgangers


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh yea, at the flea market I almost got a marriage proposal from an ole redneck who saw my carrying my newly purchased maul and carboy.


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

Which one?  The one with the hot animated redhead?  I married that girl.  

From age 3-4my daughter wore a yellow ball gown to bed.  She wouldn't go to sleep till she had the wig, gown and SHOES on her body.  By the time she was 4 it was literally a rag we draped acrossed her body like a sash.  

Time to go.  I've got a solo.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> From age 3-4my daughter wore a yellow ball gown to bed.  She wouldn't go to sleep till she had the wig, gown and SHOES on her body.  By the time she was 4 it was literally a rag we draped acrossed her body like a sash.



man, I thought she was a fan of maleficent!


----------



## pen (Nov 6, 2011)

UPDATE: Cat is is still here, scotch is gone though.

pen


----------



## Wallace (Nov 6, 2011)

Sitting around my buddies stove, burning oak, drinking Yuengling, and talking about where we r gonna hang out deer stands tomorrow!  Gotta love whitetail season in Pennsylvania


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I saw that avatar a piece of my universe fell into place.  I owe you a favor.

On a more serious note:  I CAN NOT get the fluting on my pie crust to stand up!  What am I doing wrong girlfirends?


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 6, 2011)

Burning pine and sippin' a tall glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Which one?  The one with the hot animated redhead?  I married that girl.



Funny-so did I.  If my daughter looks like my wife we're gonna have problems.  In other news, BB would be proud-I've switched to Miller High Life.  I also threw a little locust on as if I'm going to be sleeping for a while.  Who am I kidding-the baby will be up in two hours  



			
				Wallace said:
			
		

> Sitting around my buddies stove, burning oak, drinking Yuengling, and talking about where we r gonna hang out deer stands tomorrow!  Gotta love whitetail season in Pennsylvania



Now that's the ticket.  Deer camp in PA isn't complete without Yuengling.


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO !!


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 6, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Badfish740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At what?  The fact that I am going to feel compelled to clean firearms in front of my daughters' prospective suitors in 16 years or the bit about deer camp?  :lol:


----------



## northwinds (Nov 6, 2011)

Hickory and a bowl of ice cream with chocolate syrup.  Maybe a  Kirkland's small batch bourbon
and a book to read before bed.


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry boys, but I can't wait for the suitors to start a callin'.  House full of bitches and I could use a little cross-fire while I'm pissing outside.  

Besides:  As if the poor son-of-a-groan is going to stand a chance against the daughter of the woman I married!


----------



## michburner (Nov 6, 2011)

Watching the LSu-ALA game, drinking a home brewed Cream Stout.  Burning some cherry, although pretty warm here today.  About 48Â° so not a lot going into the stove.   Roll tide


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I buy Mrs. Smiths, and according to Andy Rooney (rest his soul, I loved the man), there isn't one. (A Mrs Smiths, that is).


Now, if ya wanna make a cheesecake, I'm your gal, right down to the chocolate swirl, fruit topping, and the graham cracker crust.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Sorry boys, but I can't wait for the suitors to start a callin'.  House full of bitches and I could use a little cross-fire while I'm pissing outside.
> 
> Besides:  As if the poor son-of-a-groan is going to stand a chance against the daughter of the woman I married!



Do you have a basement?  If so, install an Englander 28-3500 in it, and repeat after me.  "Honey I'm going down to get the furnace going for the night-you go ahead to bed, I'll be in in a little while..."  :lol:


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

michburner said:
			
		

> Watching the LSu-ALA game, drinking a home brewed Cream Stout.  Burning some cherry, although pretty warm here today.  About 48Â° so not a lot going into the stove.   Roll tide



Gooooood game so far.............................


----------



## jimbom (Nov 6, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I am burning some short oak and working my way through a Natural Light sampler pack. I have noticed they all taste kinda alike.


----------



## lukem (Nov 6, 2011)

Drinking bourbon mixed with more bourbon with a dash of bourbon.  Watcing the game and burning, of all things, some perssimon (too much bourbon to worry about correct spelling) slab wood. 

Now where is my drink?  What were we talking about?


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Drinking bourbon mixed with more bourbon with a dash of bourbon.  Watcing the game and burning, of all things, some perssimon (too much bourbon to worry about correct spelling) slab wood.
> 
> Now where is my drink?  What were we talking about?



We were talkin about why you might want to wash that Bourbon down with some persimmon flavored Bourbon so you don't end up on a slab, or something like that!!


----------



## jimbom (Nov 6, 2011)

Room temperature Wernesgruner.  Releasing the sun's heat from oak in our energy conversion device.  Wife is snoring.  Can't hold her sip of wine.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser sounds like you need a drink.

Skip the bullet.

Try an ice cold Silver Bullet!

Don't be ashamed of that insert, thats what many of us use!


----------



## lukem (Nov 6, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as i don't put the bourbon in the stove and wood in my glass, i'm good to go.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WARNING:  DO NOT throw the bourbon in the stove, you might end up making and ASH out of your self.......LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I buy Mrs. Smiths, and according to Andy Rooney (rest his soul, I loved the man), there isn't one. (A Mrs Smiths, that is).



I used to work for the two people that started Mother's Pies.

One was named Don and the other one was named Jack. When I worked for them they ran a company that built industrial pressure vessels.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Nov 6, 2011)

Burning punky, ugly oak and cherry.
Drinking vitamin Y   (Yuengling).
Watching the dog dream about chasing something... she's running in her sleep.
This six pack doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## bears12th (Nov 6, 2011)

Got some smaller Ash going in the insert and sipping on some ok Sam Adams Octoberfest and then I am finishing with a Dog Fish Head 90 min IPA.  So good.  So Good.  75 in the front rooms, 70 in the bedrooms.  Going to finish watching the football game and hit the sack.  No idea what time the 3yr old will wake up tomorrow with the time change.  Kept him up 45 mins later hoping for some extra sleep tomorrow.  We will see.

Night all.


----------



## pen (Nov 6, 2011)

I too have a 3 year old and know that tomorrow is going to be tough.  Also know that the Mrs. ran out of Sam Adams Octoberfest tonight because I pulled a few off her this week and she didn't seem so happy about that as she told me only winterfest was to be found in the store yesterday. 

With that, I'd say, the seasons must be changing!  



pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2011)

Gamma keeps talking about Dogfish Head. I just checked their website.  A Safeway in town has it. Guess I gotta give it a shot.

New ad: "Dogfish Head IPA. A finally crafted beer available only in boutique grocery stores like Safeway. Next to the Natural Light."  :lol:


----------



## homebrewz (Nov 6, 2011)

Just back from the pub a friend and I like to visit whenever they're in town. While there I had a Saratoga IPA, a Road Dog (porter) from Flying Dog brewing in CO, and an Old Chub (scottish ale) from Oskar Blues Brewery in CO. They can all of their beer, btw. Just started the stove with some bits and ends of punky ash from area. Was going to go to bed, but after reading this thread I might rustle up a homebrew.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> On a more serious note:  I CAN NOT get the fluting on my pie crust to stand up!  What am I doing wrong girlfirends?



the consistency of your dough may not allow for the fluting to stand up....so what as long as it freakin tastes good. 
When I make mine, I roll it out to be a lil bit larger than the pie plate and I just fold the ends over inward and pinch the ends together upward with the the thumbs and forefingers...leave a little gap between each, that part should stand up nicely...
If you want the crust golden and crusty, a lil beaten egg white brushed on top will do it...

I freakin miss everything....like this thread...in the peak of boozing and burnin.... %-P Not that I wasn't doin it....just wasn't logged on dammit...

BB, if you try Dogfish Head...pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

aussiedog3 said:
			
		

> btuser sounds like you need a drink.
> 
> Skip the bullet.
> 
> !



I ended up getting that bullet.  Bulleit bourbon that is.  Shot myself up pretty good.  

The new puppy got up on the counter somehow(a mutt mix between a Jack Russell+Rat Terrier) and ate 1/4 of the pie.  The other side's still good, right?

Gamma:
I cut both crust roughly even with themselves, tuck/fold them under, then pinch.  Should I be rolling them up/inwards?   I can get the edgeds to look perfect but then they just fall in the oven.  I think I figured it out last night.  This year I started wrapping the edge with foil for the first 30 min to keep it from burning, and instead should be doing that for the last 30 min so the edge is set faster.   I'm also experimenting with bake/convection bake.  Pressure is on, Thanksgiving is nearing and this year I'm coming away with the title.


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Gamma keeps talking about Dogfish Head. I just checked their website.  A Safeway in town has it. Guess I gotta give it a shot.
> 
> New ad: "Dogfish Head IPA. A finally crafted beer available only in boutique grocery stores like Safeway. Next to the Natural Light."  :lol:



There's a great movie called "Beer Wars" that digs into the craft beer movement, and what it takes to get beer on a shelf in the supermarket.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 6, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> So...what are you drinking and what are you burning?  I'm working my way through a Smuttynose sampler pack.  I'm liking their Robust Porter.  There's a nice mix of well seasoned ash and punky crap I'm trying to get rid of in the Englander.



Must have been one of those nights, as when I left the Package store yesterday I also had a sampler 12 pack of Smuttynose.....wierd.
I drank the three IPA's and one Shoals Pale Ale...lol


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 6, 2011)

I missed the party here last night, too, but I was celebrating nonetheless. 

Brought in my week's wood supply in the morning, and am down to nothing left but the good stuff: 2 cords of spruce at 20%mc, almost 2 cords of fire-killed spruce (10%) and my birch at 16%.  Last night I burned my last piece of the punk that I have been eking out to get by with, and now I'm rolling in knee-high clover.   Enough of the good stuff (spruce and birch *is* the good stuff in these parts, friends) to last all winter.  An elegant sufficiency of wood is stacked under the deck such that all I'll have to do for spruce for months is step outside the back door and load up the sled, and drag it into the sunroom and unload, in contrast to last winter, when we would talk the sled out to the woods, dig through the snow, and drag in loads of rounds that had been left behind by PO.  My birch supply is tucked under the garage overhang, so I have to step out for a couple of loads of that a week.  And I get to pull it in downhill.  I.feel.so.pampered. 

Ha!  I feel like a squirrel who has moved into someone's cabin and found a winter's worth of peanut butter, and is laying in a pile of insulation chatting to itself about the conveniences of cabin living.   

Saturday night: concord grape juice on ice, watching The King's Speech w/son.  Exercise consisted of moving periodically from the couch to the chair in front of the fire and back.

btuser: try cutouts. Roll out a rectangle of crust, brush w/egg or milk or water wash, sprinkle w/cinnamon sugar, and cut out leaf shapes.  Add veins with the back of a paring knife, and overlap these all the way around the perimeter of the pie.  Roll out the pie crust and trace an apple with a toothpick, then cut it out with the paring knife.  Ooh-ahh stuff.  You will be legend.  You will take your son-in-law into the kitchen someday, shut the door, and show him this technique, and he will do the same with his (because he will have only daughters).    You can also make cutouts from dough and set them on top of pumpkin pie.  Props will be given for this as well.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, tonights entertainment is going to consist of watching the STEELERS collectively kick the A _ _ of Lewis, Suggs and those Da_ n Ravens.  Roast some chestnuts on the coals in the 30 and then get ready for the opening of Deer Season tomorrow.  Week of hunting, fishing and ATVing coming.  can't wait................


----------



## legrandice (Nov 6, 2011)

Currently enjoying a Berkshire Brewing Company steel rail on tap...and watching the pats and the fire at the same time!


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprised. What about Sara lee ? 

 %-P


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Never worked for her.

Edit: Just checked. Two hairy legged old boys started that one two. Named a cheesecake after an eight year old daughter named Sara Lee.


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it !!


I need a cheesecake biz .


----------



## curber (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm drinking a kokanee gold amber lager and burning pine and ash mix, House is warm. What could be better? Pat


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 7, 2011)

Sunday evening . . . Woodchuck Amber Cider and a roast beef Italian . . . no fire . . . did a fire earlier in the day and heat is fine . . . watching the Patriots lose to the Giants . . . think the local high school football team could almost do better than the Pats tonight . . . wife is cheering for the Giants final touchdown -- says she is just cheering a fine play  . . . I think I may have to divorce her after 15 years of marriage.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 7, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Ha!  I feel like a squirrel who has moved into someone's cabin and found a winter's worth of peanut butter, and is laying in a pile of insulation chatting to itself about the conveniences of cabin living.


----------

